# Scott Bourne



## ukbrown (Jun 13, 2012)

Is officially moving over to Lightroom permanently !!!

Welcome Scott Bourne


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw that too!  Interesting post.


----------



## ukbrown (Jun 13, 2012)

He was asking for lightroom resources yesterday, I tweeted this site, and now he appears to be following you.  I always fear that this looks like stalking behaviour ........., but it's not hard to do....... should it be more difficult .....


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I will bite. Who is ??


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 14, 2012)

One of the better-known bloggers on camera gear, and (said in the nicest way) a well-healed Apple fanboy?

http://photofocus.com/2012/05/29/he...dering-a-permanent-switch-to-adobe-lightroom/
http://www.chuqui.com/2012/06/aperture-vs-lightroom-it-is-unfortunately-an-easy-call/
http://photofocus.com/2012/06/13/ww...m-a-professional-photographers-point-of-view/


----------

